# weak back legs in baby goats-less than 2 week old



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Have had 11 baby goats born on 17th &22.Lost 3.Two ,not from same doe have weak back legs still.Anything I can do.Have given vitamin shot.


----------



## speshuled (Oct 4, 2005)

i usually get new borns a dose of goat drench . we have had some with weak legs , they seem to come out of it in a day or two . the problem is getting them to nurse , since they don't get around to well . we watch them pretty close and help them nurse untill they get their feet under them


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

The first thing that comes to my mind is a selenium deficiency. If that is correct, it is easy to fix with Bo-Se or Muse-Se. Vicki could tell the dosage but it isn't much. Are they nursing their dams? Have they been dewormed? Are they eating feed or hay? There are many many variables to this problem.
Hopefully Vicki can help you with this, good luck


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Bo-Se, 1cc sub q. It could be a copper deficiency too, as kids only receive about a 10 day supply pre-birth, and then need additional sources (via mlk). If one goat shows signs of selenium or copper deficiency, all goats should be treated. Goats should have access to minerals with selenium and copper, or be fed a supplement either in their feed, regularily as a booster, or be given selenium shots before kidding. There are few areas of the US and canada that are not both copper and selenium deficient for goats.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

My guess would be selenium, so like DocM said, boost with that. How does one boost the copper in a newborn? Is there a shot for that?


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

No shot, but you can bolus them at 10 days. Boy, let me tell you, that's a lot of fun.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

What do you bolus them with? Loose minerals? Pennies?


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I have started to copper bolus all my goats. I bought the copasure calf bolus's, then on amazon I bought smaller gel caps (by far the best prices), and a gram scale (nice electronic for less than $30) and reloaded my own as per weight. No more copper problems down on the farm. I used this website for specifics
http://www.u-sayranch.com/goats/copper.html

This one has a lot(!) of info. But it's really wordy, even for an academic. 

http://www.saanendoah.com/copper1.html

I'm seeing copper deficiency as an overlooked and under diagnosed problem with my goats, and many others I've heard about.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I would try BoSe shot first. If this happens again give it to the kid(s) right away. Were the ones you lost stillborn, die right after birth or what? Selenium deficiency can cause white muscle.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep I agree with BO-SE.. Also check your area to see if you have a low selenium problem in your area. 

Good Luck


----------

